# First Day of Class Introductions



## Tinkerbell20 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hey I'm new here *
*Does anyone else absolutely hate introducing yourself to the class? I was in a class last semester, and I totally freaked out when it was my turn to introduce myself. Some people gave me weird looks and I cried after I got in my car to go home.* *The worst part was...the girl brought it up at the end of the semester how she could tell that I was "soooo nervous". She wouldn't stop going on about how "shy" I am. I guess we never get second chances from people :sigh*

*I'm really dreading this semester now...*


----------



## jadeyXx13 (Aug 3, 2011)

heya there 
i know how you feel..and i know its preitty tough introducing yourself but what u need to remember is that everybody..well most people feel the same way even if they dont show it and these things usually do not last for very long so the best thing to do is to take a deep breath and try not to worry about what anyone elce in the room thinks because at the end of the day at least u did it  and thats something u should be proud of


----------



## jadeyXx13 (Aug 3, 2011)

it means that u can do it again and again until eventually u wont even think about it


----------



## Lose your self (Aug 16, 2011)

I know what you mean !


In every class every year , we have to stand up for 5mins and talk about us to everyone. I hate the fate everyones eyes are fixed to you


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I hate doing introductions too. I can feel my heart beating faster and sometimes I will get so anxious I can't think straight. Normally I will just say something similar to what someone else has said and keep it as short as possible. It feels so much better when my introduction is over.


----------



## Tinkerbell20 (Aug 16, 2011)

*I wish I felt better when it was over. I feel like such a freak. It's so much easier if I have to talk about something that doesn't have anything to do with me. I guess I don't like people knowing too much about me...because then they might not like me :/*


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Heh, I don't mind the introducing myself, but I'm soooo bad with names, and it really sucks not remembering anyone's, especially when they know yours.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forums btw.
Yeah, all through my school years I've hated doing that. But when I was younger, it seemed easier than a few times in college. I was always nervous and I had a shaky voice, but I got through it. 
I feel like no one cares about everyone else as much, they just wanna get it over with too.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I HATE it. So far, however, the only class that really puts me on the spot is Spanish class because our teacher makes us stand up and say our names, year, and a fact. ._. Last year I almost had a panic attack.It was NOT a good way to start my day.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Tinkerbell20 said:


> *I wish I felt better when it was over. I feel like such a freak. It's so much easier if I have to talk about something that doesn't have anything to do with me. I guess I don't like people knowing too much about me...because then they might not like me :/*


I feel the same way I don't reveal much about myself unless someone starts asking questions.


----------



## Tinkerbell20 (Aug 16, 2011)

*I honestly don't see how so many people have this. I haven't seen anyone act nervous to do this stuff. I know people say everyone is nervous...but they don't show it like I do. *


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm a freshman in college and had to do that in this one class during my first day on last Monday. I had to give my name, my birth date, and one thing unique about me.As I was waiting, my heart was pounding fast and it was hard for me to think straight. I don't understand why we have to do that. People are going to forget things such as our names anyway.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

I hate these introductions as well D: really dreading the first day.


----------



## MasterOfDeath (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everyone! I go back to college this Friday and I too used to dread these first day introductions. Listen, I used to stay up all night fearing and dreading these introductions. It's even worse for me because I have a speech disorder and have a hard time getting words out when I'm nervous or anxious. On the first day of class, I would sit there, hoping beyond hope that the professor wouldn't utter those awful, terrible words that sent chills through my body, "Now. We're going to go around the room..." Those words were like knives to my heart. I would wait and wait, getting sweatier and sweatier as the professor went to each student...when the student next to me was talking, I felt like I'd be executed any moment!! Awful, awful. Then it was my turn. Sometimes I'd be able to say my name instantly and fluently, other-times I'd hesitate for a little while and then say it but I have to admit, once you get those first words out, it's not as bad. 

Over the years, it hasn't been AS scary although the fear has always been there. The key is really not to think so much and not to worry. Nobody really cares. The spotlight may be on you for a few minutes (or more for some people) but remember, once term is over, you'll never see these people again. Furthermore, keep in mind, they are all human and they all have their flaws. Our flaws are simply more noticeable and we don't like that because it makes us stand out. We want to just go with the flow and not stick out but sometimes, because of our social anxiety we do stick out. Don't be frightened or deterred by this. It's not ever as bad as it seems. Don't be validated by anyone, you validate yourself. The only person you have to please is yourself. Don't worry what others think. Really, I know how painful and deep and how all-consuming this fear is, especially in the heat of the moment, it's crippling! But this anxiety does not define you, remember that. You are so much more than it. There's so much more to you than your social anxiety and you know it and that's all that matters.

My advice to all of you, my fellow fretters, is to try as hard as you can not to focus so much energy on other people judging you. At the end of the day, it's just a teacher and a whole bunch of other students in a classroom. There's nothing to fear. Breath in, breath out. You're alive, you're in school, you're going to make something of yourself. If some people think some negative thoughts of you as you are speaking, who cares? Nobody will ever be universally beloved. Move along with the confidence and comfort that knowing there are many of us out there going through the same thing you are and that we are all alright. 

Here's something to do as you are waiting for your turn, think of something funny. Think of what the class would think if you simply exploded in your spot. Then you'd surely get them talking about you.  Anything less than that will be anti-climatic. You'll never get them to think about you as much as if you exploded.


----------



## natedawggg (Aug 2, 2011)

First day of class today in my international business class and of course i was chosen first to go hahah of all people. we had to say our names and why we took the class. i took the class cause i didnt know what else to take so she points to me and im tripppppin hahah and i say "Nate and uhhh cause i like business". hahah got some laughs but was totally unintentional. felt like an idiot :no


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

MasterOfDeath said:


> Hello everyone! I go back to college this Friday and I too used to dread these first day introductions. Listen, I used to stay up all night fearing and dreading these introductions. It's even worse for me because I have a speech disorder and have a hard time getting words out when I'm nervous or anxious. On the first day of class, I would sit there, hoping beyond hope that the professor wouldn't utter those awful, terrible words that sent chills through my body, "Now. We're going to go around the room..." Those words were like knives to my heart. I would wait and wait, getting sweatier and sweatier as the professor went to each student...when the student next to me was talking, I felt like I'd be executed any moment!! Awful, awful. Then it was my turn. Sometimes I'd be able to say my name instantly and fluently, other-times I'd hesitate for a little while and then say it but I have to admit, once you get those first words out, it's not as bad.
> 
> Over the years, it hasn't been AS scary although the fear has always been there. The key is really not to think so much and not to worry. Nobody really cares. The spotlight may be on you for a few minutes (or more for some people) but remember, once term is over, you'll never see these people again. Furthermore, keep in mind, they are all human and they all have their flaws. Our flaws are simply more noticeable and we don't like that because it makes us stand out. We want to just go with the flow and not stick out but sometimes, because of our social anxiety we do stick out. Don't be frightened or deterred by this. It's not ever as bad as it seems. Don't be validated by anyone, you validate yourself. The only person you have to please is yourself. Don't worry what others think. Really, I know how painful and deep and how all-consuming this fear is, especially in the heat of the moment, it's crippling! But this anxiety does not define you, remember that. You are so much more than it. There's so much more to you than your social anxiety and you know it and that's all that matters.
> 
> ...


I like this advice, thanks for posting! I now feel a little bit better about my first day in a couple weeks!


----------



## MasterOfDeath (Aug 24, 2011)

emmaaa said:


> I like this advice, thanks for posting! I now feel a little bit better about my first day in a couple weeks!


Glad I could help!  If you want I could post my experience on Friday when I get home.

Remember, you may not be able to completely eradicate your fear and anxeity but that DOES NOT mean you cannot hold it back and keep it at bay.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

MasterOfDeath said:


> Glad I could help!  If you want I could post my experience on Friday when I get home.
> 
> Remember, you may not be able to completely eradicate your fear and anxeity but that DOES NOT mean you cannot hold it back and keep it at bay.


That would be great if you could post friday. Thanks so much


----------



## MasterOfDeath (Aug 24, 2011)

emmaaa said:


> That would be great if you could post friday. Thanks so much


Sure, it's no problem.  I'm scared as well, you know!  This will help me too, sharing it with others who really understand.

But everyone here, you guys should consider this our safe checkpoint. As you are going through your day with the fear and anxiety and tension and humiliation and doubt and uncertainty, just think of this place and all of us who are going through the same trials. We should all post our experiences here at the end of our first day and share our woes and struggles. Misery loves company.  No matter what happens during your day, you can come back here and we'll understand and share our stories.

If your teacher does utter those scary words: "I'm going to go around the room", think of this place, think of us and think of me and just try not to explode.


----------



## johnstin (Aug 19, 2011)

I know what you mean !


In every class every year , we have to stand up for 5mins and talk about us to everyone. I hate the fate everyones eyes are fixed to you


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm the same way! I don't think it would be as bad if I could just stay seated during these introductions, but nooo...we "have to stand up and have everyone's eyes on us!" Its awful. I feel your pain. :afr


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

As a Journalism major it's doubly worse than me. In two of my classes I had to interview a fellow student and introduce them to the class, while they introduced me. Pure hell.


----------



## MasterOfDeath (Aug 24, 2011)

crazydom said:


> As a Journalism major it's doubly worse than me. In two of my classes I had to interview a fellow student and introduce them to the class, while they introduced me. Pure hell.


Hey, I'm a Journalism Major as well and I'm taking Journalism this term, I start the class on Friday. I wonder how bad it will be.


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

MasterOfDeath said:


> Hey, I'm a Journalism Major as well and I'm taking Journalism this term, I start the class on Friday. I wonder how bad it will be.


Be prepared for a lot of talking if it's anything like my courses. As a major in a field like this you're expected to contribute as much as possible. The only reason I can get through it is because my SA isn't as bad as some peoples. I can imagine others having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel,when I have to introduce myself I keep it pretty generic and repetitious but even when my turn is done I still feel like people are still thinking about how nervous and shy I am


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

For some reason, I get really nervous holding small talks with folks around me yet I don't mind introducing myself to a class on a first day. I don't mind giving presentations in front of the class either at times. ..... yet I have trouble talking with people normally.


----------



## MasterOfDeath (Aug 24, 2011)

crazydom said:


> Be prepared for a lot of talking if it's anything like my courses. As a major in a field like this you're expected to contribute as much as possible. The only reason I can get through it is because my SA isn't as bad as some peoples. I can imagine others having a nervous breakdown.


Oh, participating in class discussions is fine. I'm good when I don't HAVE to talk but am free to chip in when I want to. I should be okay.

I'm a little apprehensive about this interview thing but eh, whatever, can't be too bad.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I had to do introuductions for all my grad classes today and the day before yesterday. I hate them so bad. I always get nervous and feel like an idiot.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys actually have to introduce yourselves?! Is that just a US thing? I've lived in Canada for all of my school life and NEVER had to do that... In my old school, you only did that if you were a transfer student.

I would absolutely HATE that!


----------



## MasterOfDeath (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, I had my first day of classes today. Started Journalism and another communications class. I didn't have to introduce myself for either! For my journalism class I had to befriend another student AFTER class to be my interview partner and that was fine because I sat next to a nice guy who seemed to have a disability of his own. For my other class, I found ot we have to do two presentations in front of the class but honestly it seems more like a joke because the professor didn't really give any details and just joked around about it so we'll see how that goes lol.

It's better for my SA for me to work slowly, interviewing people one on one is a good start. Glad I don't have to do it in a classroom setting where I feel more imprisoned lol.


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

I always remember people telling me that I would get used to it the more I did it, but that never happened. The anticipatory anxiety was always so bad and I'd always feel awful afterwards. The worst part would be the "what is unique about you" parts of the introductions. That is such a loaded question that is designed to trip you up. One year I just said I played the guitar (which I don't), and the teacher kept asking me follow up questions to the point that it was clear to everyone that not only did I not know how to play the guitar, I didn't know a lick about music. I was so humiliated I dropped the class the next day. 

By the time I got to Graduate School, I decided I would just say my name, and that I'm an alcoholic...then pause...look around.....and say "Whoops, I think I'm at the wrong meeting". That always got a big laugh and then the teacher would just go on to the next person.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh God, I've never had to do this in college yet, I hope I don't ever have to! I have a math, anatomy and music class. Hopefully they don't do any crap like that in there. Barf. :X


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

At my university, it depends on what teachers you have, some require it, some don't. Luckily this semester none of my teachers made us do this.


----------



## edmgirl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

omg i feel dizzy and sick to my stomache i have to go through this next week and i feel freakin light headed since my school is being so stupid and hired playfair they do ice breakers oh dear god save me...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I only had to do one in my management class but it was horrible! We had to pair up with someone we didnt know (which was easy since I didnt know anybody lol) and we had to introduce the other person, their name, major, and where they where from, plus we both had to say to the class 3 things we had in common and 3 differences we had...:no I almost ran out of the room just so I could hide :hide


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Last week we had to interview someone and introduce them to the class. I no longer find introducing myself to be that horrible....


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

My voice crackles and it's the volume of a mouse, I literally squeak.
I also despise the thought of introductions or any sort of oral presentation to the class.
My heart pounds crazily and I can't focus on anything else, and then I mess up :X
Excellent way to start the semester -sarcasm-


----------



## Hybrid0fSouls (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh I hate those stupid introductions they make us do. I had three classes today and they all made us do it. Usually it's just say your name and why you are taking the class, but I've had teachers that make it an extra credit sort of thing. Those go along the lines of... name, why you are taking the class, what's you major, what are your hobbies, what are your future career plans, what are your current career plans, etc. You end up standing there, talking, for what seems like forever. I know why they do it, it's a nice idea, but half the people are annoyed by it and the other half are completely terrified of it.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

well, im not in college, yet, im still in highschool but we had to do something a bit different. instead of introducing ourselves we had to pout our name, birthday, favorite animal, and 3 facts about ourselves on a card. she then took the card and when she called on us, read one random fact and our favorite animal. In the end. everyone thinks im an anime-addict shut in who loves whales with unicorn horns. D:


----------



## Medli (Aug 31, 2011)

This is my first year in college and I have had to do this in 2 of my classes so far. I will have to do it a third time on Thursday and I'm freaking out. As soon as the professor says it's time to go around the room and have everyone introduce themselves, my heart starts racing and I feel like I'm going to die. I speak very quietly and it's even more embarrassing when I'm asked to speak up and repeat myself. One of my professors was nice enough to skip over me today when he saw I was obviously very anxious. I felt relieved, but also quite embarrassed. I just hope this all gets easier, public speaking terrifies me, and humiliating myself is even worse.


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

crazydom said:


> As a Journalism major it's doubly worse than me. In two of my classes I had to interview a fellow student and introduce them to the class, while they introduced me. Pure hell.


hahaha, i have to do those too. but actually i'd rather have someone else introduce me cuz i hate talking about myself in front of the entire class plus if my 'life story' is too boring, the other person embellishes for me, which is always nice.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Except after you answer questions which are sometimes personal and vague like "name something interesting about yourself" then it works the other way. You have to ask someone else, write down their answers, and stand up in front of the class to introduce them while hoping you aren't getting something wrong that they will have to correct you on. If it was just them introducing you it wouldn't be so bad but you also have to try to make enough effort so they don't seem boring or your information too limited for the exercise and then talk in front of everyone. If you mess up your own information only you know it.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh man, I thought I avoided any form of introductions and today on the last day of the week, I had to introduce myself in a guitar class (of all places, wtf? lol) Luckily it was out of nowhere and I was the first one to do it. So I didn't have to be last and sit their dying for 15 minutes. It went OK, I blushed and went to super red, but oh well.


----------



## Win (Jul 28, 2011)

My school starts on tuesday, and I am 100% sure I have to do this in atleast 2 of my classes. 

Can someone offer me good advice or some good answers to "say something about yourself?". There isn't a damn thing about me that's interesting.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had to say my name, where i'm from and what my ambition is. In another class I had to introduce a partner (who introduced me), but when my partner was introducing me, I told her an interesting fact about me is that i've broken my left arm three times. I realised how stupid and boring it sounded the minute I told her. When everyone else was introduced, they were really confident and had really funny interesting facts that made everyone in the class laugh, but when it came to me my partner just introduced me and I stared at the ground and when she said "he's broken his arm three times" it was met with complete and utter silence.


----------



## Lonewolf207 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hate them so much. There so pointless : / No one even remembers what anyone said, nor do they care that Suzie likes painting portraits of carrots in her spare time. But yet i still remember my introductions weeks later and think about how stupid i sounded..and wonder if anyone remembered how nervous i looked, or how quiet i was speaking.


----------

